# [OT] tip: übersetzer ala babylon

## Schmolch

Hallo Jungs und Mädchen!

Habe zufällig entdeckt, daß genau so ein Übersetzer in Portage ist.

D.h. ihr markiert einfach irgendwo ein Wort, egal ob in OpenOffice, Mozilla oder Xterm, und Stardict poppt sofort ein kleines Fenster auf mit der gewünschten Übersetzung  :Smile: 

einfach

app-dicts/stardict-2.4.0

und

app-dicts/stardict-freedict-eng-deu

emergen

wenn ihr englisch in deutsch übersetzen wollt, das Ganze gibt es aber auch noch für einen Haufen anderer Sprachen.

Wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen weil ich sowas schon lange suche und dachte das gibt es für Linux gar nicht  :Smile: 

[mod edit]

Titel Angepasst

beforegod

----------

## haggi

Wow das hört sich gut an ! Danach habe ich auch ewig gesucht, und das Programm würde glatt "ding" bei mir ersetzten. Schade nur das es ein gnome tool ist, weil ich KDE benutze. 

Gibts vergleichbares auch für KDE ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

MfG 

Haggi

----------

## Carlo

 *haggi wrote:*   

> Gibts vergleichbares auch für KDE ?

 

Nicht wirklich. Leider. 

Für längere Texte benutze ich manchmal das Minifenster von diesem Dienst. 

Carlo

----------

## Inte

 *Schmolch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> app-dicts/stardict-2.4.0
> 
> und
> ...

 

Auf den ersten Blick echt Klasse! Wenn es sich doch nur kompilieren lassen würde.  :Crying or Very sad:  Woher hast Du v2.4.0? Hab gerade einen sync gemacht. Bei mir gibt's nur v2.2.1

```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:159: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `movd'

make[3]: *** [distance.o] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/stardict-2.2.1/work/stardict-2.2.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/stardict-2.2.1/work/stardict-2.2.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/stardict-2.2.1/work/stardict-2.2.1'make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 

!!! ERROR: app-dicts/stardict-2.2.1 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure
```

-=Inte=-

----------

## sirro

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Auf den ersten Blick echt Klasse! Wenn es sich doch nur kompilieren lassen würde.  Woher hast Du v2.4.0? Hab gerade einen sync gemacht. Bei mir gibt's nur v2.2.1

 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p stardict

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[...]

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/stardict-2.4.0

[...]

```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## haggi

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Für längere Texte benutze ich manchmal das Minifenster von diesem Dienst.

 

Davon habe ich die offline Version. Leider unterstützt "ding" nicht die coole markier-->uebersetz Funktion.

MfG

Haggi

----------

## Carlo

Hab' StarDict gerade mal ausprobiert. Wenn man in den Optionen Hide main window when iconify anklickt, fällt gar nicht auf, daß es sich um eine GTK-Anwendung handelt.  Nerven tut dagegen die Zeile, die angibt, welches Wörterbuch gerade Ergebnisse liefert.

Carlo

----------

## piquadrat

ganz geniales Teil! Sowas brauche ich schon lange. Vielen Dank!!!

----------

## Inte

Schei.. agressive CHOST-Flags  :Confused: 

Ein emerge stardict-2.4.0 hat's getan. Merkwürdigerweise hat ein emerge -s stardict immer nur die 2.2.1er angezeigt. Aber jetzt übersetzt er was das Zeug hält.  :Very Happy: 

-=Inte=-

----------

## piquadrat

emerge -s zeigt nur die als stable markierten Pakete an. stardict-2.4.0 ist noch nicht als stable markiert

----------

## Inte

 *HermesConrad wrote:*   

> emerge -s zeigt nur die als stable markierten Pakete an. stardict-2.4.0 ist noch nicht als stable markiert

 

Dann verrate mir doch bitte, für was es advanced masking gibt.

```
# Advanced Masking

# ================

# Gentoo is using a new masking system to allow for easier stability testing

# on packages. KEYWORDS are used in ebuilds to mask and unmask packages based

# on the platform they are set for. A special form has been added that

# indicates packages and revisions that are expected to work, but have not yet

# been approved for the stable set. '~arch' is a superset of 'arch' which

# includes the unstable, in testing, packages. Users of the 'x86' architecture

# would add '~x86' to ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to enable unstable/testing packages.
```

StarDict 2.4.0 ist zwar unstable, müßte aber bei einem emerge -s stardict als [MASKED] aufgelistet werden.

 :Question:  Was macht es für einen Sinn ebuilds in den portage-tree aufzunehmen, die dann nicht aufgelistet werden?

-=Inte=-

----------

## piquadrat

Sie werden schon aufgelistet, wenn du das keyword ~x86  akzeptierst. Probier mal ein 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s stardict'. Da erscheint stardict-2.4.0.

[edit]Pakete werden glaub nur als [MASKED] aufgelisted, wenn es NUR maskierte ebuilds gibt[/edit]

----------

## furanku

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *haggi wrote:*   Gibts vergleichbares auch für KDE ? 
> 
> Nicht wirklich. Leider. 
> 
> Für längere Texte benutze ich manchmal das Minifenster von diesem Dienst. 
> ...

 

Doch, gibt es, ksteak, eine KDE Version von steak. Es scheint aber leider kein ebuild dafür zu geben.

Frank

----------

## EliasP

Ich hab mal probiert nen Ebuild für "Steak", welches von KSteak benötigt wird, zu schreiben, war aber etwas zu hoch für mich, irgendwie hab ich das Bash-Installer-Script von Steak nicht so ganz zu nem Ebuild-Script übersetzt gekriegt...

Vielleicht versuchts ja mal jemand mit etwas mehr Erfahrung..  :Wink: 

Gruß

Elias P.

----------

## dertobi123

 *EliasP wrote:*   

> Vielleicht versuchts ja mal jemand mit etwas mehr Erfahrung.. 

 

Ich schaus mir die Tage mal an.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## haggi

Hi, 

hat sich in Sachen Ebuild schon etwas getan ? Will ja keinen drängen aber wär schon super wenn das fertig wäre, und bevors vergessen wird erinner ich noch einmal ganz dezent daran   :Surprised: 

MfG

Haggi

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hatte da mal (kurz) nen Blick drauf geworfen, Installation mittels Sourcen erfordert ein Eingreifen des Benutzers, folglich fällt die Wahl auf das RPM. Mit RPM und ebuilds kenn ich mich (noch) gar nicht aus, muss mir das also jetzt übers Wochenende mal was genauer anschauen, ein bisschen Geduld also noch  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## haggi

Jo das hört sich super an, wollte wie gesagt auch nicht drängeln / nörgeln. Lass dir also alles Zeit der Welt, solange ich weiß irgendwer sitzt dran reicht mir das.

MfG

Haggi

----------

## dertobi123

So, hier isses. Wenns geht lass es mich wissen, wenn nicht dann auch  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## gordin

Hallo dertobi123,

in deinem ebuild hast du anscheinend vergessen die Datei ger-eng.txt zu kopieren?

in source_install muss noch ein

mkdir -p ${D}/usr/share/Steak/Datensatz

cp ${S}/Steak/Datensatz/ger-eng.txt ${D}/usr/share/Steak/Datensatz/

Das ganze klappt auch auf ppc (Zumindest auf meinem ibook2). Du könntest also bei der src_uri X86? () rausschmeissen und ~ppc den keywords hinzufügen.

Hast du auch vor ein ebuild für ksteak zu schreiben?

----------

## dertobi123

Naja, war spät gestern abend  :Wink: 

Habs eingefügt und die ppc Sachen zugefügt/geändert. Wat issen ksteak? Ist da nicht xsteak dabei? Und gsteak gabs glaub ich auch noch .... Naja, ich fang mal an  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## dertobi123

So, ich hab nochmal nen ebuild für XSteak geschrieben, für den KDE Aufsatz müsst ihr mal selber schauen, mit QT hab ich nix am Hut  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## gordin

Hallo alle,

ein ebuild für ksteak gibts 

hier

@dertobi123:

Ja xsteak ist bei Steak mit dabei. KSteak bettet sich aber, und das ist der entscheidenede Vorteil, nahtlos in KDE ein. (von Vorteil natürlich nur wenn man KDE benutzt).

Ich musste allerdings noch folgendes tun für die Integration in den Konqueror:

Nach der Installation (Konqueror muss neu gestartet werden)

Einstellungen --> Toolbars konfigurieren

es gibt eine neue mainToolbar <ksteakplugin>

da muss die Aktion "Translate via KSteak" (auf Deutsch wohl dann sowas wie "mit KSteak übersetzen" oder so, ich benutze Englisch als Lokalisierung) rein.

Jetzt kann einfach ein Wort im Konqueror markiert werden und ein klick auf die Schaltfkäche übersetzt (KSteak muss im Hintergrund laufen) das wort

Viel Erfolg

[edit1]: Link zum ebuild funzt jetztLast edited by gordin on Sat Oct 04, 2003 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dertobi123

Fein, dann haben wir ja jetzt das steak für die Konsole und Aufsätze für Gnome & KDE beisammen  :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## jay

Gerade die Popup-Funktion funktioniert bei mir nicht. Kann zwar das Stardict-window benutzen, aber Textmarkierungen in Mozilla etc... öffnen kein Übersetzungsfenster. Was mch ich hier falsch?

----------

## haggi

@gordin der Link zum ebuild auf Deiner Homepage ist down...

MfG

Haggi

----------

## gordin

oh mann,

dumm ist der der dummes tut...

Der Link klappt jetzt, ehrlich!

----------

## dertobi123

 *gordin wrote:*   

> dumm ist der der dummes tut...

 

Gestern nen bisschen viel 'Forrest Gump' geschaut, was?  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## PartyCharly

WOW.goiles toil ..

 :Wink: 

THX

----------

